

Show HN: Mac App to help design QR codes with custom graphics - nvk
http://www.ripeapps.com/index.php#qrreader

======
tylerwl
Your landing page is definitely attractive. The one addition I would suggest
is a 30 to 90 second demo video under the "See It In Action" section. I think
a video would really drive home the multiple ways this app could help someone.

~~~
nvk
Thanks! We really want to add some video, but we lot's of other things on the
cue. How did you like the other apps?

~~~
tylerwl
I definitely understand that feeling. My thoughts about your other apps:

-Reminders: I can see why this one has so many great reviews. It looks like a very cool productivity tool, and one that I'll likely buy.

-Tymoot: I remember how motivated I was by "star charts" as a kid, so it's easy to see the utility of this one. Any plans to make an iPad version? I think it actually might be an even better fit for a larger device. Also, have you reached out to any parenting blogs about trying out your app?

-BoardBox: Not only is it awesome that there are 20 games in one app, but I absolutely love the design of the boards.

-Versatile: I would put this in the 2nd slot of your eventual video queue. Although just about everyone is familiar with this type of game, I think a video would really sell the features that make your version even better.

-Weblicious: This one looks quite cool and useful. The only issue is the reviews for the current version are a little lackluster. Any plans to release a new version?

-Notator: Another quality app. The one downside is you have to compete with free apps like PhotoPad.

It seems like a large percentage of companies with numerous apps end up
sacrificing quality for quantity. However, the work Ripe Apps has put into
every app really shows, so keep up the top notch work!

~~~
nvk
I really appreciate the time you put into this, I will take your comments to
the team!

------
freelancerm
Personally, I can't stand QR codes. They're annoying to scan and most don't
even have value or take you anywhere worthwhile. So I ask, what's the real
point?

~~~
dochex
Program's author here: the point of this app is to simplify the test and debug
of the QR code itself. Although all reasonable people think they are
pointless, countless graphic designers are forced to incorporate QR codes into
their otherwise beautiful works. This app (and it's just an app, not an
application) lets them quickly test variations.

~~~
freelancerm
OK fair enough. I suppose if QR codes must exist, then the lives of designers
should be made less painful.

------
nvk
One of the reasons we made this was because i was tired of taking pictures of
the screen with my phone to test the QR Code after adding custom graphics
i.e.: <http://www.ripeapps.com/images/qr-right/qr-right-05.jpg>

~~~
sarahs
Very cool App i will probably use on top of illustrator, just wish you had an
editor on it.

~~~
nvk
Who knows what the future holds, but i have to add that an editor is a whole
new undertaking. And honestly, illustrator is a bit hard to take on for under
10 bucks a pop.

